# Who's who in the LGBT Family?



## mintyfaglady

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Morggy1824-  & DP - Hoping to start treatment soon  
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Vikster-  Vikki & DP - Hoping to start soon  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
Nismat-  Tamsin* & Karen - hoping to start IVF for #2 in Dec  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - considering options  
Frenchy74-  Gini - saving hard to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in 2009  
Frin-  Kat & Lucy - started consult for IUI  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
Twinmummy-  & DP:  IVF for #3 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  FET 
LadyLottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Oct 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Sugarbum-  & DP:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mary1971- Mary: EDD Feb 09 (IUI)  
cutelittlepumpkin- Tracy & Michelle: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IVF/ICSI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: EDD April 09 (DI)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)  
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
   twin boys-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born 07 August 08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
Jaxson - born 14th February '08 &  Kara Manaia Astarte born 19th June '09 to Sharyn (Starfish3) & DP (IVF & FET)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
 Starfish3* & DP : m/c @ 7 weeks, January '07


----------



## Veela

Aargh!  I'm top of the list!  That means I'm next to drop!


----------



## the2mummies

Please add us  

Hayjay and Cyberfan TTC with DI  
Did first AI 10 days ago  

<<........very excited about abundance of smiley options


----------



## leoaimee

hay there hayjay and cyberfan welcome to FF feel free to come and chat on the other thread would be lovely to hear your story.  good luck with two week wait madness!  aimeex


----------



## Sheshylou

Hi, 

please Could we be added to the list, Michelle & Emma TTC IVF-Egg donation- Jan 09

Thanks


----------



## PootleFlump

Hi there - new to FF.  Please add us to the 'family' list:

Maisie born Jan '03 and Seth born Nov '08 to Nicky and Lorraine (IUI).

Seth just 9 weeks old and conceived at what we decided would be our last IUI attempt after number of unsuccessful treatments trying for a sibling for Maisie.  

Thanks x


----------



## leoaimee

welcome to FF!! congrats on your new arrival.

have you found the parenting and the general chat threads? will be great to get to know you guys.

aimeex

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156893.195

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103318.270


----------



## rosypie

welcome pootleflump. what a story, amazing to conceive again with that last lot of sibling sperm. it must have seemed so unlikely at the time.

seth was on our 'list' for number 2. i still love it.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Oh I SOOOO need to get round to updating this list - forgive me!! Soon, I promise....


----------



## PootleFlump

Thanks for the welcome aimee (think may have seen your posts over on DCN) and rosypie.

Yes, having Seth did seem really unlikely.  We had pretty much given up hope, and our last IUI attempt was very much about ending treatment and moving on. We were so shocked when we were pregnant.  Don't think we really accepted we were having him until he arrived on bonfire night! But he is here, and he is beautiful and he has a very very proud big sister.  We are very very lucky people!!

Currently browsing threads and working out who is who.  Look forward to meeting you all.

Nicky x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi 

Welcome Pootleflump... congrats on your recent   ... looking forward to reading some of your posts!

Em & Lou xxx


----------



## mintyfaglady

Phew! Right - finally got my act together to sort the list out. Let me know of any errors/omissions. Thanks!
Minty 

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
Frinn-  Kat & Lucy - started consult for IUI  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF/FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
Candygirl-  Candy & DP:  IUI for #2 
the2mummies-  Hayjay & Cyberfan:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

cutelittlepumpkin- Tracy & Michelle: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IVF/ICSI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
 Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI)


----------



## lesbo_mum

WOO HOO im on there   

Thanks Minty feel like part of the gang now


----------



## starrysky

Hi there

Could we be added to the waiting to start list please.

Starrysky and CrazyCat trying for No. 2 via IVF.

Thanks You!!

H


----------



## ritzi

oh minty how exciting - i've moved up the list  

dizzy was born june 05 - and Scoop june 07   

thanks ritz

hi heather   haven't seen your posts for ages. hope all is well with you both and adam  
can't believe you are starting number 2  

ritz


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

AAAGGGHHH!!! I'm next to drop!! Wish me luck!!    

CLP


----------



## lesbo_mum

CLP!!!


----------



## leoaimee

good luck cutie!


----------



## tor.t

Hi, Victoria & Anita, second cycle IVF with ICSI, embryo's in... pregnancy test due on the 18th!!!


----------



## Misspie

Lorna & Katie
Hoping to start ttc  with IUI March/April 09


----------



## kelz2009

please can u add us to your list:
kelz 2009 and dp: starting tx early 2009-iui
thanx


----------



## Frinn

Thanks for moving us to the 'pregnant ladies' bit Minty! How exciting!!!!


----------



## the2mummies

Hi Minty

Hayjay and Cyberfan (the2mummies) are now waiting to start IVF at Guy's - please update when you can.


Oh and how come we have the little green "up to sumphin" Tony smiley on ours?


----------



## MandMtb

Hello please can you add us mandmtb, (S and C) to the list, waiting for consultation appt for IUI.

Thank you in advance x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Ok, here's your updated list, people! 
the2mummies - I think you ended up with Tony because you were doing at home insems with a known donor (or at least that's what I thought) - that's just the smiley that the previous keeper of the list allocated to KD insems.

Anyone else want adding/removing/changing, please let me know SOON, cos I'm gonna have my hands full before I know it!

(Actually, if anyone is keen to keep the list going for me for a bit, let me know - I'd be grateful!)

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
LottieMaz- Lottie & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI)


----------



## amyclare

hi minty

not been on for ages but just wanted to say thanks for keeping track of me and dp.  we are on our 2nd icsi and are nervousley awaiting otd on sat 14th so fingers crossed.

not long for you now xxx
in fact i just looked at the list and its your odd today - ooohhh goodluck xx  

love amyclare x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Hi Amyclare! Long time no see. I really hope you get great news on 14th.

Our due date got moved to 13th March somewhere along the line, but either way, it won't be long now. Thanks for your thoughts  

Minty
xxx


----------



## amyclare

Minty, do you know what your having? apart from a baby of course!!!

you must be sooo excited, only 4 days to go


----------



## mintyfaglady

No - we opted for a surprise. I'm just hoping it's not a devil child if it's born on Friday 13th!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Minty i can look after the list for you if you like?


----------



## amyclare

sure it wont be haha, but just in case if its a boy dont call it Damien  (Only Fools and Horses)

love amyclare xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Minty, thanks for adding us to the list, is much appreciated.

S  x

aka mandmtb


----------



## the2mummies

Phew glad we lost Tony - lol

Thanks Minty and all the best.....


----------



## lesbo_mum

Righto im just testing ladies so lets see how i go 

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
LottieMaz- Lottie & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI)


----------



## dyketastic

Hi Minty

Can you add us please

D and M due planning IUI at Homerton April/May 09

Thank you


----------



## lesbo_mum

it worked... when at least we know i can post it minty    

eak looks like my first add... no pressure no pressure


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok and....

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
LottieMaz- Lottie & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI)


----------



## dyketastic

Thank you


----------



## Misspie

Well done Em!!

x


----------



## mintyfaglady

Yay! Well done Em. Thank you!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi Em/ Minty,
I know it's just an oversight but please could we be swapped from the pregnant list to the sad losses list? Our m/c was at 5 weeks, although not confirmed until 7 weeks. Even though its sad to see all the babies so many of us have lost, it's also nice to see them recognised & remembered.
Thanks for doing the lists.
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lottie im so sorry that i missed that it was only when i went to bed last night that crossed my mind and i was going to pop on at lunch to check....

Anyone if there's any errors let me know.

Thanks!

Em x


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.   
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## mintyfaglady

Lottie - I'm so sorry I didn't pick up on that sooner.  
Em - Thanks for sorting it and for agreeing to manage the list for me.


----------



## lesbo_mum

no worries Minty.... 3 days to go anything happening yet


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hey, Minty I just managed not to have the boys on fri 13th of Feb, DW kept joking that we would call them Luficer & Damien! LOL


----------



## cazinge

I know I'm being picky now but would you mind putting Caz & DW next to mine instead of just Caz - DW feels left out of the LGBT family!!!  

Love Caz xxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out before starting another IVF  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out before starting another IVF  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  IVF  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin)  & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out before starting another IVF  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## amyclare

minty  - i know im a bit delayed in this but HUGE congrats on the birth of you son xxx  

lesbomum - cud you please alter my treatment to fet we will be trying again in september following a negative ivf in march xx thanx

amyclare xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

all done good luck for september!!


----------



## nickidee

Hi there - we are about to get on the rollercoaster again, so could you add us to the keen beans list - we start down regging for IVF mid May  
Thanks


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out considering options  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Battenberry-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## Battenberry

Hi Emma,
Please can we join you all next time you update the list please? We're having IUI this next month.
Many thanks
B x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Battenberry

all updated now hun.

Good luck  

Em x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Emma 

noticed the post sorry to be a pain but could we be put on list we are starting our TTC journey with my DP carrying me eggs.  

Thanks Steph x


----------



## lesbo_mum

All done Steph


----------



## Non-Bio Mummy

Hi *****-mum,

I'm cutelittlepumpkin's DW can you amend the list to show this, I've just started my own profile!

Thanks


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI soon  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out considering options  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Battenberry-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Non- Bio Mummy

all done and updated.

Cant believe your boys are now 3 months... how fast has that gone!!!

Em x


----------



## Non-Bio Mummy

Thanks babe

I can't believe it either they are growing so fast!


----------



## lesbo_mum

bless them!! 

How is CLP? When next year are you going to try again?


----------



## juicy10

hey girlies, not long now. I have 11 days til edd and Im fed up. I really want to meet my baby. Any tips o getting this little one out quicker lol. Only joking I know s/he will come when s/he comes.

take care x x


----------



## Non-Bio Mummy

Lesbo_mum 

Tracy is doing really well with the boys, they can be such a handfull especially when I'm at work all day (I work long days so am out of the house form 0600 till 2100) 

I would start treatment tomorrow    but Tracy is being practical and thinks that we should wait till the boys are a year old, she thinking how much chaos and hard work it would be having 3 or 4 children under the age of 2! So its probably be around June 2010 by the time all bloods and various other tests are completed! Can't wait to expand our little family!

Tracy would like to carry again once I have had a baby (or babies if we are that lucky again?!) and as it took 5 years for her to have a sucessful pg, time is of the essence so to speak, as another 5 years would make Tracy 37!!!

Take care 

Michelle xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & Lou - Hoping to start IUI Nov 09  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP -Waiting to do AI with Known Donor June 2009 
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Battenberry-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
 Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IVF with Julia's eggs)
 Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## jemima_mum

Thanks L_M for including me! That has made my day! 

Hope all the EDD's are about right and you are not too uncomfortable!

Mima xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Em, 

Can you please move us to the brave and long suffering TTC'ers, although this category doesnt seem quite right as we are only on our 1st treatment, we are 'officially' on a tx now  

Thank you.

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi

Does anyone fancy looking after the family list for a few months?? if not i'll pop on once in a while to keep it upto date.

Em x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Em,

Me and Lynniw will be more than happy to look after the list   xxx

if that's ok with everyone!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Amber that would be great i dont mind taking back in a month or so if you like and its fairly easy to look after... the list belongs to Minty and im looking after it for her but im sure she wont mind us taking turns and sharing it.

I'll email you the word doc now.

Thanks


----------



## Pinktink

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & Lou - Hoping to start IUI Nov 09  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: - waiting to start IVF 
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP -Waiting to do AI with Known Donor June 2009 
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Battenberry-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
MandMtb-  & DP  IUI 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)


----------



## lesbo_mum

well done hun but your missing the end of the list with the mc's on did i not send it to you?


----------



## little green

Hiya - pls can you add us to the TTC'ers?

little green - T and Sarah IUI

Thank you!


----------



## the2mummies

Please can we update?

We have now had our ICSI and are on the 2ww with 2 embies on board - OTD 27/06/09
 Thanks


----------



## pinkmums

Hi,
I am new to this forum, but myself (Jenni) and my partner (Abbey) are TTC and we would love to be on your list. We are having tests done on a known donor and should hopefully have a go at DI soon,

Thanks x


----------



## Pinktink

Hi Jenni   

Welcome! Everyone is lovely here   I'll add you to the list.

Amber x


----------



## Pinktink

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in May 2009  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & Lou - Hoping to start IUI Nov 09  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Starrysky-  & Craztcat - waiting to start IVF for #2  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
MandMtb-  S & C- Waiting for IUI consultation  
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP -Waiting to do AI with Known Donor June 2009 
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Battenberry-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
Pinkmums  Jenni & Abbey  DI 
Little Green  T & Sarah  IUI 
The2Mummies  Hayjay & Cyberfan  ICSI - on two week wait 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
 Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IVF with Julia's eggs)
 Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09.


----------



## BecsW

Hi Minty,
Please can we be added to the list next time you update it? 

Becs* and Helen - about to start nat. IUI #4

Thank you,
Becs x


----------



## katena

Hiya,

Can you add us too  

Karen and DP (Mo)  - Curently 1/2 way through 2 IUI (insem estimated around July 4th)

k


----------



## the2mummies

We got a BFN on our first ICSI but plan to go again in September - please update us


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
Frenchy74-  Gini - waiting to get started  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start AI Sept 2009  
Brazil-  & DP - Hoping to start in 2009  
Twinkie-  & DP - Hoping to start in July/Aug 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Hoping to start IUI in Denmark in April 2009  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Dyketastic-  D* & M - Waiting to start IUI at the Homerton Aptil/ May 2009  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & DP - taking some time out considering options  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF for #2 mid May  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET Sept 2009  
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
tor.t-  Victoria* & Anita:  IVF/ICSI 
Mishboz753-  Michelle & Emma:  IVF/eggshare 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IVF 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
barbar-  Mel* & Lisa:  IUI 
Morggy1824-  & DP:  IUI 
kelz2009-  & DP:  IUI 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: -  ICSI Sept 2009 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI July 2009 
BecsW-  Becs* & Helen-  Natural IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Jo36-  Jo & Amber -  IUI for #2 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

starfish3- Sharyn* & DP: EDD June 09 (IUI)   It's a girl! 
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)   it's a boy!! 
Chilli Bug- Ruth & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF/ICSI)  
Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
LadyLottie-  Emma: EDD Aug '09 (FET embryo donation)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

I got board so i updated the list hope you dont mind amber... i still had the original so just tweaked it needed something to cheer me up as my failed driving test today


----------



## starrysky

Hello!

After about two years we can finally be moved from between treatments to ttc'ers (one week into downregging - my DP is!).  Very excited.

Starrysky


----------



## Battenberry

Hi Em,

Sorry to hear about your driving test  . Thanks for moving us! Our EDD will be Feb '10, all fingers crossed.

B x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

all updated ladies   DP has come home and cheered me up with a dominos.. think i'll have a break from driving for a few weeks then try again!


----------



## jo36

Sorry about the driving test, Em, there's always next time!

Sorry you need to update us, if you're still bored!!! We're on 2WW using IUI. OTD 10/7/09

Cheers hun


----------



## lesbo_mum

all done Jo good luck!


----------



## madison

Starrsky,

    Your inbox is full... I am going to post your message on here if thats ok. 

    Hi,

  Great to hear from you, I have looked for you but completely forgot your name on here.
  Its great that you are doing it again, but Jo this time ? I really hope it works out for you.
  How is Adam doing ?? Miles is great, really advanced at everything but talking,  am hoping
  that he will just come out with some huge sentence at some point  
    Loads of luck with the treatment, relaxed is the best way to be  

  Love Katy, xxx


----------



## starfish3

Hi

Not sure who is running the list now. Can you please update my entry - baby daughter  Kara Manaia Astarte Seaboryne born 10 June 2009. A wee sister for Jaxson (born 200. Also can you add a "not forgotten" for my first wee baby, miscarriage January 2007.

Kia ora (greetings) from New Zealand

Starfish 3 ( Sharyn)


----------



## lesbo_mum

I am suppose to be but i've been a bit slack   I'll do it this weekend before i fly off on holiday.


----------



## Skybreeze

Just updated it for you sweetie!


----------



## Skybreeze

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

pixel-  Waiting on IVF.   
Cerinjo-  Ceri* & Jo (crazycat)- PCOS. Waiting on IVF.   
Irisbea-  Iris & Nadine*- waiting following operation in September.   Big hugs from all of us: 
Morggy1824-  & DP - Hoping to start treatment soon  
Texas Rose-  JDF & DP - Hoping to start March '09  
Vikster-  Vikki & DP - Hoping to start soon  
Guava-  Pondering options for #2  
Jo36-  Jo & Amber - Pondering options for #2  
amcs-  'A'& DP - Hoping to get started soon  
blueboudica-  Sam* & Claire - hoping to start soon  
Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
Nismat-  Tamsin* & Karen - hoping to start IVF for #2 in Dec  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Janeandadam-  Jane* & Adam - hoping to start natural IVF soon  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz - considering options  
Frenchy74-  Gini - saving hard to get started  
Pem-  Emma* & Donna - hoping to try for #2 in 2009  
Frin-  Kat & Lucy - started consult for IUI  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Considering egg donor. 
Silverbream- :  IVF 
lotty1-  Lotty* & DP:  IVF 
lou1736-  Lou* & DP:  IVF egg share 
Strawbs78-  Jules* & Nicky:  IVF egg share 
amyclare- :  FET  
LottieMaz- :  IVF 
Twinmummy-  & DP:  IVF for #3 
Wrin-  & DP:  IVF/ICSI 
CookieSal-  Sally* & Karen:  FET 
LadyLottie-  Emma  FET (embryo donation) in Oct 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IUI 
Nadine75-  Nadine & Liz:  IUI 
KjPam-  KJ & DP:  IUI 
Emnjo-  Emma* & Jo:  IUI 
Duff-  Jason* & Tracey:  DI with known donor 
Sugarbum-  & DP:  DI with known donor 

 Eagerly Awaiting Adoption or Fostering:   

Ritzi- Ritz & DP  

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Veela- Veela: EDD Dec 08 (IUI)  
Mary1971- Mary: EDD Feb 09 (IUI)  
cutelittlepumpkin- Tracy & Michelle: It's twins! EDD Feb 09 (IVF/ICSI)   
Mable- Mable & Edith*: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Mintyfaglady- Minty* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
Pipgirl- Pip* & DP: EDD Mar 09 (IVF)  
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: EDD April 09 (DI)  
TerriWW- Terri* & Julia: EDD May 09 (IVF with partner's eggs)  
Aimeegaby- Aimee* & Gaby: EDD May 09 (IUI)  
Alison0702- Alison* & Ju: EDD May 09 (FET)  
Juicy10- Vicki* & Rach: EDD June 09 (IUI)  
Dominique123456- & DP: EDD July 09 (egg share IVF)  
Chilli Bug- & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
   twin boys-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
Freddie  &  Joe  born 07 August 08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
Jaxson - born 14th February '08 &  Kara Manaia Astarte born 19th June '09 to Sharyn (Starfish3) & DP (IVF & FET)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
 Starfish3* & DP : m/c @ 7 weeks, January '07


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks i've still got lots more to pick through and update so i'll do it sunday daytime


----------



## Steph29

just been looking at the list and it seems we are not on there we are half way through tx

Thanksx


----------



## lesbo_mum

its the old old list that minty did at first its been updated loads since then i need to sit and go through the word document i've got and do a massive tidy up


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
lesbo_mum-  Emma & DP - Hoping to start IUI at the Esperance Sept 2009  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Waiting to start egg share IVF  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF again for #2 considering moving clinic's  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  
Strawbs78  Jules* & Nicky - waiting to start IVF egg share again 2010  
amyclare  - waiting to start FET again on hold for now  
Skybreeze  & DH - waiting to start IVF again 2010  
Mini Us  & DP - waiting to start IUI Oct 2009  
Angelmine  - waiting to start AI with KD  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IVF 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: -  ICSI Sept 2009 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Frenchy74-  Gini-  Natural IUI 
Twinkie-  & DP-  IUI 
Brazil-  & DP-  IUI 
Lottiemaz-  Lottie* & Maz -  AI with KD waiting for IVF 
Welshginge-  & DP -  IUI 

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Twinmummy- Nina & DP: EDD Aug 09 (IVF)  
Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Dyketastic -  D* & M : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Emnjo -  Emma* & Jo : EDD Feb/ Mar '10 (IVF)  
Kelz2009 -  Kelz* & DP : EDD Mar '10 (Triplet bump!!) (Med IUI)  
BecsW -  Becs* & Helen : EDD Apr '10 (IUI)  
Jo36 -  Jo* & Amber : EDD 17 Mar '10 (IUI)  
lmb15-  Lisa* & Laura : EDD April '10 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)
  Kara-  born 10 June 09 to  Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP  (IUI)
  Joseph-  born July 09 to  Dominique123456* & DP  (IVF)
  Alfie-  born 31 July 09 to  Ladylottie  (FET Embryo donation)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP: m/c Jan 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ok so that took hours... if i've missed anyone please let me know and i'll add you..

Also those ladies pg can you check you EDD for me


----------



## jo36

Spot on for me, Em. Marvellous job!!!    Thank you that must have taken forever... Jo x


----------



## southern_angel

Yey, I'm on the list  Thanks Em.

Will update on the known donor thread shortly...

A


----------



## welshginge

Thanks for adding me. x


----------



## Steph29

Thanks Em. 

Stephx


----------



## Skybreeze

Thanks Em!! xxx


----------



## lmb15

Thank you for adding us too! Although we were IVF not IUI. EDD is 7th April. Thank you! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oops sorry lisa silly me


----------



## PootleFlump

Great to see the updated list - thanks Em.

(Just noticed the high number of boys to girls in the births section - must be about 2:1!)


----------



## Twinmummy

Hey ***** mum - please can you update us ..... we had a little girl on 21st aug and called her Roxy !

Shes a little treat and the boys  love their little sis ! we are so happy ....

Hope you are well ,?? xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Waiting to start egg share IVF  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF again for #2 considering moving clinic's  
Non-Bio Mummy-  & Cutelittlepumpkin - waiting to start IVF for #3 in 2010 using CLP's frostie's  
Strawbs78  Jules* & Nicky - waiting to start IVF egg share again 2010  
amyclare  - waiting to start FET again on hold for now  
Skybreeze  & DH - waiting to start IVF again 2010  
Mini Us  & DP - waiting to start IUI Oct 2009  
Angelmine  - waiting to start AI with KD  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IVF 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: -  ICSI Sept 2009 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Frenchy74-  Gini-  Natural IUI 
Twinkie-  & DP-  IUI 
Brazil-  & DP-  IUI 
Lottiemaz-  Lottie* & Maz -  AI with KD waiting for IVF 
Welshginge-  & DP -  IUI 
Lesbo_mum-  Emma* & Louise -  IUI 

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Dyketastic -  D* & M : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Emnjo -  Emma* & Jo : EDD Feb/ Mar '10 (IVF)  
Kelz2009 -  Kelz* & DP : EDD Mar '10 (Triplet bump!!) (Med IUI)  
BecsW -  Becs* & Helen : EDD Apr '10 (IUI)  
Jo36 -  Jo* & Amber : EDD 17 Mar '10 (IUI)  
lmb15-  Lisa* & Laura : EDD April '10 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)
  Kara-  born 10 June 09 to  Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP  (IUI)
  Joseph-  born July 09 to  Dominique123456* & DP  (IVF)
  Alfie-  born 31 July 09 to  Ladylottie  (FET Embryo donation)
  Roxy-  born 21 August 09 to  Twinmummy* & DP  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP: m/c Jan 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

All done hun... awww bless i forgot to you were pg lol how was the birth? 

We start our first cycle of IUI on sunday

Em x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi ***** mum,

We have a change of plan and will now be doing FET in Nov/Dec 2009 with me Cutelittlepumpkin instead of DW Non-bio Mummy to TTC #3!

Can you amend please! 

 for your up coming treatment!

CLP


----------



## HotChickies

Hi LesboMum

Please can we be added to the list:

HotChickies - first IUI 23 September 2009  

Thank you

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

CLP jesus on the go for number 3 so soon your mad lol   I'll update you and good luck guys...

i cant wait to start should start clomid on Monday.

Hotchickies... i'll add all you also.


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Waiting to start egg share IVF  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF again for #2 considering moving clinic's  
Cutelittlepumpkin*-  &Non-Bio Mummy - waiting to start FET for #3 in Nov/ Dec 2009  
Strawbs78  Jules* & Nicky - waiting to start IVF egg share again 2010  
amyclare  - waiting to start FET again on hold for now  
Skybreeze  & DH - waiting to start IVF again 2010  
Mini Us  & DP - waiting to start IUI Oct 2009  
Angelmine  - waiting to start AI with KD  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IVF 
Steph29-  & DP:  IVF DP with steph's eggs 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
the2mummies-  Hayjay* & Cyberfan: -  ICSI Sept 2009 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Frenchy74-  Gini-  Natural IUI 
Twinkie-  & DP-  IUI 
Brazil-  & DP-  IUI 
Lottiemaz-  Lottie* & Maz -  AI with KD waiting for IVF 
Welshginge-  & DP -  IUI 
Lesbo_mum-  Emma* & Louise -  IUI 
HotChickies  & DP* -  IUI 

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Candygirl- & DP: EDD Nov '09 (IVF)  
Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Dyketastic -  D* & M : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Emnjo -  Emma* & Jo : EDD Feb/ Mar '10 (IVF)  
Kelz2009 -  Kelz* & DP : EDD Mar '10 (Triplet bump!!) (Med IUI)  
BecsW -  Becs* & Helen : EDD Apr '10 (IUI)  
Jo36 -  Jo* & Amber : EDD 17 Mar '10 (IUI)  
lmb15-  Lisa* & Laura : EDD April '10 (IUI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)
  Kara-  born 10 June 09 to  Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP  (IUI)
  Joseph-  born July 09 to  Dominique123456* & DP  (IVF)
  Alfie-  born 31 July 09 to  Ladylottie  (FET Embryo donation)
  Roxy-  born 21 August 09 to  Twinmummy* & DP  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP: m/c Jan 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09.


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey!! Can u please add me, Amber + Kirsty, our baby is due May 2012!!! Thanks 

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

do you mean its due May 2010??


----------



## the2mummies

Hi can you put us on again?

the2mummies are on 2nd IVF - hopefully starting 2ww tomorrow


----------



## curves angel

Hi Em, can you put us on the list please? Rosie & Ayeshea 2xIUI BFN's, due to try again in Nov.

Cheers!

Rosie x


----------



## b&amp;l

Were just wiaitng on inital appointment at the hospital at the moment.

Ben & Lea
xox

but HELLO to you all.


----------



## Summermist

Please could you add me and my DP, summer_rain to the list of lucky lovely pregnant ladies.
Due 2nd July 2010 (medicated IUI).

Thank you


----------



## Steph29

Hi

Could you please add us too on as pregnant due June 2010

Thank youx


----------



## have_a_go

Plese could you add us to the lucky pregnant ladies list.

Have_a_go  Dawn and Beverleigh Due 3rd July 2010 (AI)
 

Thankyou Dawn xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Im off this evening so will have some time to do this.. sorry i've been a bit slack


----------



## the2mummies

I was on here quite a bit with our first ICSI back in May - BFN 

Just done seconfd ICSI and wanted to be added to the pregnant list    

^weeks today, scan next week and EDD 02/07/10

Good luck to everybody - I honestly did not believe it would happen to us - it is still early days but


----------



## kelz2009

Hi Em can you please change my date, Ive been given 24th jan- c-section     thanx kelz xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

God i've still not done this really will add everyone this weekend... sorry im slack  

Congrats on your BFP the2mummies  

Kelz i read your IUI diary last night   I'll update you


----------



## jo36

Em - my due date has changed to 14th March now - and of course we're having another little  .

Thanks x


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
Misspie-  Lorna* & Katie - Waiting to start egg share IVF  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF again for #2 considering moving clinic's  
Cutelittlepumpkin*-  &Non-Bio Mummy - waiting to start FET for #3 in Nov/ Dec 2009  
Strawbs78  Jules* & Nicky - waiting to start IVF egg share again 2010  
amyclare  - waiting to start FET again on hold for now  
Skybreeze  & DH - waiting to start IVF again 2010  
Mini Us  & DP - waiting to start IUI Oct 2009  
Angelmine  - waiting to start AI with KD  
Benandlea  - waiting to start get started  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IVF 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Frenchy74-  Gini-  Natural IUI 
Brazil-  & DP-  IUI 
Lottiemaz-  Lottie* & Maz -  AI with KD waiting for IVF 
Welshginge-  & DP -  IUI 
Lesbo_mum-  Emma* & Louise -  IUI 
HotChickies  & DP* -  IUI 
Curves angel  & DP -  IUI 

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Frinn -  Kat & Lucy: EDD Nov '09 (IUI)  
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Dyketastic -  D* & M : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Emnjo -  Emma* & Jo : EDD Feb/ Mar '10 (IVF)  
Kelz2009 -  Kelz* & DP : EDD 24 Jan'10 (Triplet bump!!) (Med IUI)     
BecsW -  Becs* & Helen : EDD Apr '10 (IUI)  
Jo36 -  Jo* & Amber : EDD 14 Mar '10 (IUI)   
lmb15-  Lisa* & Laura : EDD April '10 (IUI)  
Steph29-  Emma* & Steph : EDD Jun '10 (IVF)  
the2mummies-  & DP : EDD 2 July '10 (ICSI)  
Summermist-  & DP : EDD 2 July '10 (IUI)  
Have_a_go-  Dawn & Beverleigh : EDD 3 July '10 (AI)  
Twinkie-  & DP : EDD Jun/July '10?? (IUI)  
AmberKirsty-  Amber* & Kirsty : EDD May '10 (AI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)
  Kara-  born 10 June 09 to  Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP  (IUI)
  Joseph-  born July 09 to  Dominique123456* & DP  (IVF)
  Alfie-  born 31 July 09 to  Ladylottie  (FET Embryo donation)
  Roxy-  born 21 August 09 to  Twinmummy* & DP  (IVF)
  Catherine-  born 25 October 09 to  Candygirl* & DP  (IVF)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP: m/c Jan 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Think its all done now... 

Twinkie not sure on your due date  

So Frinn is next to drop... has anyone heard from them


----------



## lmb15

Em - our due date is 7th April 2010. Could you change the IUI to IVF, when you get the chance, please?
Thanks!
Lisa x


----------



## Mini Us

Em - can you move us to Brave and Longsuffering TTCers

and please put an entry as well for our early mc today

Thanks,
Mini Us


----------



## M2M

We are new! 

M2M - B & C - hoping to start mid-2010 with DI


----------



## lesbo_mum

The FF LGBT Family List​
Keen Beans-[size=12pt] Waiting to start / waiting for appointments / in between tx: [/size] 

Polly32-  Hoping to start KDIUI for #2 soon  
magsandemma-  Maggie* & Emma - hoping to start IVF for #2 in 2009  
Jemima_mum-  Jemima - making plans  
cazinge-  Caz* & Iona - waiting to start treatment  
 harmony802005-  looking for a known donor  
jodylala-  & DP - Considering options. Hoping to start in Sept/Oct 2009  
Nickidee-  & DP - waiting to start IVF again for #2 considering moving clinic's  
Cutelittlepumpkin*-  &Non-Bio Mummy - waiting to start FET for #3 in Nov/ Dec 2009  
Strawbs78  Jules* & Nicky - waiting to start IVF egg share again 2010  
amyclare  - waiting to start FET again on hold for now  
Skybreeze  & DH - waiting to start IVF again 2010  
Benandlea  - waiting to start get started  
M2M  - waiting to start get started with IUI  
ELS1987  - making plans  

 Brave & Longsuffering TTC'ers: 

Feistyblue- Claire*-  IVF with immune issues. 
JJ1-   IVF with known donor. Immune issues. Trying egg donor at Spanish clinic. 
Nismat- : Tamsin* & Karen  IVF for #2 
Pinktink-  & Lynn:  IVF/eggshare 
sallylouise-  & DP:  IVF with partner's eggs 
PaulaB-  Paula & DP:  IVF 
MandMtb-  S* & C-  IUI 
Katena-  Karen* & Dp:  IUI 
Starrysky-  & Craztcat* -  IVF 
Frenchy74-  Gini-  Natural IUI 
Brazil-  & DP-  IUI 
Lottiemaz-  Lottie & Maz* -  AI with KD 
Welshginge-  & DP -  IUI 
Lesbo_mum-  Emma* & Louise -  IUI 
Curves angel  & DP -  IUI 
Misspie  Lorna* & Katie -  IVF/ Eggshare 
Whisks  & DP -  IVF 
Minius  & DP -  IUI 
Angelmine   AI With KD 

 Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies: 

Kelz2009 -  Kelz* & DP : EDD 24 Jan'10 (Triplet bump!!) (Med IUI)     
Battenberry -  : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Dyketastic -  D* & M : EDD Feb '10 (IUI)  
Emnjo -  Emma* & Jo : EDD Feb/ Mar '10 (IVF)  
BecsW -  Becs* & Helen : EDD Apr '10 (IUI)  
Jo36 -  Jo* & Amber : EDD 14 Mar '10 (IUI)   
lmb15-  Lisa* & Laura : EDD 7 April '10 (IUI)  
Steph29-  Emma* & Steph : EDD Jun '10 (IVF)  
the2mummies-  & DP : EDD 2 July '10 (ICSI)  
Summermist-  & DP : EDD 2 July '10 (IUI)  
Have_a_go-  Dawn & Beverleigh : EDD 3 July '10 (AI)  
Twinkie-  & DP : EDD Jun/July '10?? (IUI)  
AmberKirsty-  Amber* & Kirsty : EDD May '10 (AI)  
Hotchickies-  & DP : EDD Aug '10 (IVF)  
Lottiemaz-  Lottie* & Maz : EDD Sept '10?? (AI)  

 Joyous Births & Adoptions to celebrate:   

 DS - born 1998 to Claire* & DP (Feistyblue)  (IUI) 
Frankie-  born June 2002 to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
DD-  born 2002 to Renata*(rericri) & DP  (IUI)
 Maisie-  born Jan 03 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
 Emily-  born April 03 to Paula* (PaulaB) & DP  (IUI)
 Maia-  born November 03 to Julie* (brasilgirl) & Nicki (IUI)
 Angus- born June 05, to Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia  (IUI)
 Noah- born 2005 to to Natalie*(NatGamble) & Lynne  (IUI)
  Louis- born July 05 to  Charlie* (Louismummy) & Lee  (DI) Adopted by Lee in 2006
  'Dizzy'- born '05? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
 Jude-born August 05 to  Rosy*(Rosypie) & Eve (Evelet)  (IUI)
 Edie-  born Jan 06 to Kerry* (bagpuss1) & Helen  (IUI)
 Monty-  born April 06 to Edith* & Mable  (IVF) Adopted by Mable September 2007.
 Bertie-  born July 06 to VIL*(Victoria_In_London) & DP (Moosey)  (IUI) 
 Adam-  born November 06 to Heather* (starrysky) & Jo (crazycat)  (IVF) 
  'Scoop'- born '07? Adopted by Ritzi & DP in 2009
    Tate and Harrison-  born Jan 07 to Twinmummy & DP (IVF) 
 Toby-  born April 07 to Tamsin* (Nismat) & DP (IVF) 
 Phoebe-  born May 07 to  Lee* & Charlie (Louismummy)  (IVF) 
 Lorenzo-  born August 07 to Julie* (brazilgirl) & Nicki  (IVF) 
 Henry-  born September 07 to Candy*(Candygirl) & DP  (IUI) 
 Alex-  born October 07 to Rach*(RachJulie) & Julie (DI) 
 Ember-  born October 07 to  Gina* (snagglepat) & Rae  (DI)
Alex  &  Christopher  born 21 October 07 @ 24 +5 weeks to Alison* (Alison0702) & Ju  (IVF)
 Louise Rose-  born November '07 to  Maggie* (magsandemma) & Emma  (DI) 
 Madison-  born November '07 to  Rach* & Sue (RachandSue)  (DI) 
 Ben-  born August? '07 to Kim (Kimtam) & DP*  
 Caeden-  born Oct? '08 to Simone (x-shorty-x)  (DI)
 Bruno-  born Jan '08 to Rosypie* & Eve  (IVF)
 Jaxson-  born Feb '08 to Sharyn (starfish3)*  (IVF donor egg)
 a son -  born Feb '08 to Lucky1968* & DP (IVF)
 Theo William-  and  Isobel May-  born April '08 to Sian* & LJ  (IVF)
 Edie-May-  born April '08 to  Emma* (Pem) & Donna  (DI)
 Baby E -  born April '08 (on due date!!) to Sarah (Holly123)* & Alison  (IVF)
 Finn -  born April '08 to Nicki(Nickidee)* & DP (IVF)
  Manon Ella-  born June '08 to  Nicky* (Nickster) & DP (DI)
 Freddie  &  Joe  born Aug '08 to Kerry* (SANFRAN06) & Jen*  (IVF)
  Seth-  born Nov '08 to Nicky* (Pootleflump) & Lorraine  (IUI)
  a son-  born Nov '08 to Veela* & DP  (IUI)
 Dylan  &  Thomas  born February '09 to Tracy* (cutelittlepumpkin) & Michelle (Non-Bio Mummy)  (IVF/ICSI)
  a son-  born 15th March 09 to Minty* & DP  (IVF)
  Alexander-  born 27th March 09 to Pipgirl* & DP  (IVF)
  Adam-  born 14th April 09 to  Alison0702* & DP  (FET)
  Romy-  born March 09 to  Terri* (TerriWW) & Julia using julia's eggs  (IVF)
  Lucia-  born May 09 to  Aimee* (Aimeegaby) & DP  (IUI)
  A girl-  born June 09 to  Vikki* (Juicy10) & Rach  (AI)
  Kara-  born 10 June 09 to  Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP  (IUI)
  Joseph-  born July 09 to  Dominique123456* & DP  (IVF)
  Alfie-  born 31 July 09 to  Ladylottie  (FET Embryo donation)
  Roxy-  born 21 August 09 to  Twinmummy* & DP  (IVF)
  Catherine-  born 25 October 09 to  Candygirl* & DP  (IVF)
  -  born November 09 to  Kat*(Finn) & Lucy  (IUI)

 Sad Losses never to forget:   

Sharyn* (Starfish3) & DP: m/c Jan 07.  
Gina* (Snagglepat) & Rae*: m/c May 07, m/c Oct 07.  
VIL (Victoria_In_London) & DP*(moosey):  m/c March 05. 
DexTerity & DP*: m/c 04, m/c 05.  
Woo_woo* & Lea*: ectopic @ 7 weeks Dec 05. m/c May 07.  
Claire* (Feistyblue) & DP:  m/c 06. 
Tonia* & Bron:  m/c @ 11 weeks 5 days, October 06. 
JJ1*:  m/c @ 7weeks 6 days, December 06. 
cutelittlepumpkin & DP: m/c @ 6weeks, May '07. 
Emma*(Pem) & DP: m/c @ 6 weeks, May '07. 
Irisbea & Nadine*:  Vega born @ 20 weeks, 2 August 07. 
 GG (gg8-4) & DP*: m/c Sept 07. 
Alison* (Alison0702) & Juliette:   Alex-  born @ 24 +5 weeks, 21 October 07, died 23 October 07.   Love to Ali, Ju & Christopher 
cutelittlepumpkin & Non-Bio Mummy: m/c twins @ 6weeks and 8weeks, Nov/Dec '07. 
 amyclare & DP*: m/c @ 9weeks, Aug 08. 
harmony802005- Harmony* & DP: m/c @7 weeks (DI) 
 Lottiemaz-: Lottie* & DP m/c @ 5weeks, Feb 09. 
 Pem-: Emma* & Donna m/c @ 5 weeks, June 09. 
 Minius & DP-: m/c @ 3.5 weeks, Nov 09.


----------



## lesbo_mum

You know the drill can you check its all ok and if i've missed anyone or made a mistake i'm sorry... let me know and i'll update it


----------



## southern_angel

Hi Em,

Can you move me to currently trying please? Gearing up to go again this cycle... (DIY AI with KD).

Thank you  
A


----------



## lesbo_mum

all done Angelmine   Goodluck for the next cycle


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you


----------



## kelz2009

Im top of the list


----------



## lesbo_mum

not long now Kelz... you'll have your little ones soon... you'll be fine the c section should be the easy bit with all you have been through


----------



## kelz2009

Just got out of hospital today  as I was having cramps and tightenings  , The doc said my cervix is now soft and short so had to stay in for obs. They wanted me to stay in on bed rest till babies are born as this is crucial week for triplets!!!! As most are born by now. I convinced the doc to let me home and I promised Id rest at home, as I hate hospitals and had no rest there whatsoever!!!!  :\.
If anything happens I have to go straight back in. 
Hope everyone is ok 
kelz xxxx


----------



## southern_angel

I was just thinking about you when I logged on Kelz, and wondering how you were... 

Wishing you all the best for your Csection - just a week away now huh? 

Stay warm and rest up


----------



## TwoBumps

Ooh, Kelz, I can't believe you're only a week away now!! Good luck x
Thanks for updating the list Lesbomum, it's so lovely to see our name on the 'Lucky Lovely Pregnant Ladies' list at last!
(I think Belbs has been missed tho off hun)
x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good luck Kelz! I hope you are managing to get lots of rest at home.


----------



## TwoBumps

Please can you also add Maz to the pregnant list?!  
We're due on 21st & 26th September!
Thank you!
x


----------



## BobnBetty

Hi could you add us to the pregnant list please? Due 09/09/10. Thank you. 

Kelz we have been following your story and are with LWC Swansea too. We will be thinking of you and your DP this week. Really hope it all goes well and look forward to hearing about your babies!!


----------



## Misspie

Kelz, hoping you are holdng out hun. Not long now. The last year has certainly flown by! 

Take care of you and the LO's and keep us posted xxx


----------



## Belbs

Hi Em - My due date is 4th Sept. Please can you add us too. Thanks


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Em

Can you move us to currently trying we started FET cycle today!

CLP


----------



## mary1971

hello ladies, i havent been on here in such a long time.  had lewis feb09 and it has been a fast fantastic year. so am just reading thru for a catch up.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♀Craig♀

Hi all.

Im new on here.
Myself and my partner Daniel are ip's looking into our options


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Hi Craig,

Welcome to FF!

Sorry being a bit   whats an ip?

CLP


----------



## ♀Craig♀

cutelittlepumpkin said:


> Hi Craig,
> 
> Welcome to FF!
> 
> Sorry being a bit  whats an ip?
> 
> CLP


Intended parent


----------



## starrysky

Welcome Craig and Dan

Keep us posted and good luck 

Starrysky


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Oh I see, that makes sense! Thanks Craig! I'm blaming my baby brain   ! LOL  

Hey Minty or whoever is updating at the mo, can I be added to to lovely pregnant ladies list please!   Due 20th Nov 2010!

CLP


----------



## moosegirl

Hello
Can I be added to the pregnant ladies list please! Due 11th July 2010! 

Thanks


----------



## Tabletop

Hi, we've just started looking for a clinic, though I've had all my tests and all seems normal.

Me and KC my lovely hubby x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi everyone. Just a quick message to say that I've changed my username. ELS1987 were my initials before our CP last year so thought it was time to change it.

Hopefully this quick post will make it less confusing 

Emma x


----------



## Estcherry

Hi all, 

i'm new to this forum - my name is Esther, my wife is called Bev.  We had our first IUI yesterday... feeling very excited and happy, but ready for the rollercoaster of emotions that are probably going to ensue.

Just wanted to say hi and see if anyone else is currently in the 2ww window?

E


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all

Am not that new on here but new in my baby journey 

I am Laura, my partner is Amy. We're in London and just waiting for smiley face so we can start trying to conceive through at home insemination. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Porsche911

Hi everyone!

Please add us: Porsche & AM 

 that baby dust will come our way soon - currently awaiting test results to check if everything is ok for IUI  

xxx


----------



## annie.moon

Hi everyone,

Could you please add me to the list? I'm Annie. Married to DP 4 years. First IVF (egg sharing) failed. Currently waiting for FET in November. It's a long wait!!

Annie


----------



## EllieBrighton

Hello, I'm Ellie and am 20 weeks pregnant with donor sperm after IUI. I am single, gay and living in Brighton, would live to meet with anyone similar to swap stories! 

Ellie xxx


----------



## mel_babyforme

Hi we're new ~ Mel & Kathryn TTC from next month and so excited! Fingers XXXXXXXX everyone!


----------



## KT1980

Hi peeps- just wanted to say hello. Me and partner are trying to navigate the minefield of having a baby and I just wanted to say what a great forum this is. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## KT1980

EllieBrighton said:


> Hello, I'm Ellie and am 20 weeks pregnant with donor sperm after IUI. I am single, gay and living in Brighton, would live to meet with anyone similar to swap stories!
> 
> Ellie xxx


Wow well done you! How many IUIs did it take for you to strike lucky?  KT x


----------



## buyhercandy

Hi all, cant believe I've missed this thread before.  My partner and I live in Manchester and are almost at the end of our first two week wait following iui with donor sperm!  Good luck to everyone,  we don't know anyone else who has done this (message me if you want to get in touch!) so love reading everyone elses stories x


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi

We live near Chester and we are on the very beginning of our journey after seeing a consultant last week.  Few investigative procedures then will be trying IUI with donor sperm.

Fingers crossed and good luck everyone!


----------



## simplelife

Hi as well 

Living in Spain at the moment with my civil partner, we both want to carry I am going first.  The process has been delayed a couple of times when our donor moved to thw US with work & then I had an abnormal smear last June & had to have cells removed & then time to heal.  I am so impatient to get started!  It's lovely to read all of your stories.  Have posted a question about timing for insemination as we may have the chance to attempt one at home in a few weeks.


----------



## anicca79

Hi All,



RainbowRainbow said:


> Hi
> 
> We live near Chester and we are on the very beginning of our journey after seeing a consultant last week. Few investigative procedures then will be trying IUI with donor sperm.
> 
> Fingers crossed and good luck everyone!


Hi RainbowRainbow we're in Chester too. Going to be having treatment in Manchester though I think. Everything's on hold for a while till we're out of debt though frustratingly. Best of luck on your journey


----------



## RainbowRainbow

Hi

We looked at Manchester but for now are in Chester - easier to fit in around work etc.


----------



## Aldo.a

Hi All,

We started our IVF treatment this month and started the FSH injections on the 14/3. Just had my scan this morning and I have 8 follicles on my left ovary and 4 on the right. 2 are 13mm so a bit more growing until they reach 18mm. Waiting for a call this afternoon to see if I go back for a scan tomorrow or at the weekend. Hopefully EC will be next week.

We are being treated at Hammersmith Hospital, anyone else?


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi,

I'm new. My name is Chris and my wife Kerry and I will start our first attempt in a couple of weeks


----------



## rainbows_treasure

Hi me and my partner are currently in the dreaded 2ww thought id pop in and say hi x


----------



## DRocks

Myself and DP are doing our adoption home study with the view to go to panel early Dec


----------

